# yakin Kayak?



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Getting ready to start yaking out baits for sharks. Looking to get something legit that I could potentially use for cruising bays and inlets as well. here is what is on Craigs list; keep in mind my budget is cheap to very cheap at this time and the biggest concern is something that can get baits out so I can nail some sharks. Scupper Pro 15' for 500. Scrambler xt angler edition with paddles pfd, pads for roof racks and scupper plugs for 550. Old Town loon 138 for 400. And an Ocean Kayak Frenzy for 300. Thanks for any reviews; advice etc. T


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

The Old Town Loon is a sit inside kayak and you do not want that for yakkin out shark baits. Cross that one off your list.


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Done. Thanks


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I would say that a SOT is a must


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

The scrambler, not a bad deal for 550 with all that stuff


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking. Seemed like a decent bargain. Probably a better kayak over all than the frenzy.


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Found another good looking deal. Pelican T130 DLX with backrest and paddle for 500.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd say the scrambler would be your best bet but for that price I'd look into what might be keeping it in that price range like damage ect.


----------



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

*Scrmbler XT*

The Scrambler XT will be better in the surf than the Scupper Pro and better for cruising than the Frenzy. Can't speak for the Pelican. The XT can be a *stone* blast in the surf, wish I still had one.


----------



## NateM (Jan 9, 2008)

Keep an eye out at your local kayak shop for demo's. I got a redfish 10 a few years back for 350 because the shade of green was off. Just a thought.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

I use a Frenzy for running baits. It is extremely stable, but on the slow side. The scrambler would probably be a good overall choice for fishing and running baits. Also, I picked up my Frenzy new for $350. Had Bass Pro look up Academy's price online and eventually got them to match the price. I haven't priced them lately, I picked mine up about a year and a half ago.


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Got the Scrambler love it. Got him to throw on a fish finder for the 550 asking price. Spent the last few days taking out baits for my 9/0 and my buddies 6/0 at the Rocks by Fort Fisher. Miserable fishing; but learned a ton. Did catch a nice pompano right outside the surf which was cool but definately need an anchor to fish from it in the future. Jaws did not make an appearence but this show will be continued. Thanks for the input guys.


----------

